# Help - Front legs before back legs?!?



## crested (May 15, 2011)

Hi all,

Entered the PDF hobby about a year and a half ago after experience with created geckos for about 5 yrs. 

Will be posting an extensive build thread soon about my 100 gallon tank. 

Acquired 9 borja ridge about 7-8mo ago. 

In the time since I've removed & raised 6 tads through to healthy froglets and the frogs have communally raised two on their own in the tank. 

Question I have:
- one of my recent tads lagged in its development compared to its clutch-mates. It's been kept in its own tad cup, java moss, oak leaf, backwater extract, 76-78 degrees, tadpole bites with sera micron a couple times a week (same process that provided me the other 6). 

My concern is that it just sprouted its front legs, while it's back legs are non existent. 

In my experience so far, the front legs appear 3-4 weeks minimum after the rear legs and is the final noticeable stage before it starts absorbing the tail and climbing out of the water...

In researching... Can't seem to find any case for vitamin A deficiency or SLS that would cause this abnormality??

Can anyone suggest a cause?

Assuming this may just be a 'that's life' situation where maybe genetics or other 'out of my hands' scenario played out... 

My thoughts are to let it develop until it starts absorbing it's tail; then assume its a hopeless situation and evaluate options for humane euthanasia...

Until then I'll keep my fingers crossed. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

Let it develop and wait and see. Probably will not get back legs, but you can always hope.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Marc said:


> Let it develop and wait and see. Probably will not get back legs, but you can always hope.


Hind leg growth (formation of the limb buds starts in the egg), starts well before front limb growth from the limb bud so it will not develop hind limbs. 

There are multiple potential causes of this ranging from genetic to enviromental. 

Some comments

Ed


----------



## crested (May 15, 2011)

*warning - pic of dead tadpole below*

Looks like nature ran its course...

The tadpole was active Saturday morning, this evening when i checked on it, was dead in the cup.

Attached a picture below, figure many may be curious about this abnormality...

I suspect that had it been 'normal', it would begin absorbing its tail this week...
Too bad.

Ed, do you have any suggestions of environmental triggers that could cause this deformity?










Thanks,


----------



## mordalphus (Sep 14, 2012)

Well, I don't have any advice to offer, but I did need to tell you that by posting that picture, you are responsible for my nightmares from here on out. That thing looks so sad and alien.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Check out the discussion and references posted here BYH born with his legs doiing the splits. | Canadart 

Ed


----------



## crested (May 15, 2011)

It never ceases to amaze me how quickly you recall other threads and posts for reference!

Awesome, thanks Ed. Will definitely be giving those two reports a read!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

crested said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how quickly you recall other threads and posts for reference!!


Don't be surprised.. I'm lazy in some ways and it's a lot easier to remember where you discussed something than to try and get it all together to type it out a second/third etc time... 

Ed


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Whoa. That's creepy. Second on the nightmares.


----------

